# Storm Vulcan Blockmaster Milling Machine - $7,500 (Granite Bay)



## C-Bag (Oct 11, 2020)

Now there’s something you don’t see every day Chauncey .....









						Storm Vulcan Blockmaster Milling Machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Storm Vulcan Blockmaster Engine Block and Head Resurfacing Milling Machine Model 85-B Serial #...



					fresno.craigslist.org


----------



## Superburban (Oct 11, 2020)

That could be fun to play with. Interesting design. Due to uniqueness for most of us, I saved the pics.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 11, 2020)

Yup, was a new one on me. Never even heard of one. Seems like all kinds of unique machines are coming out of the woodwork.


----------

